# World Cup Qualifications - Europe odds



## A_Skywalker (Sep 2, 2008)

Macedonia v Scotland

06/09/2008 14:00 BST
  2.90 3.20 2.25 All Bets (19) 
Wales v Azerbaijan

06/09/2008 15:00 BST
  1.30 4.50 9.00 All Bets (19) 
Poland v Slovenia

06/09/2008 16:00 BST
  1.45 3.75 7.00 All Bets (19) 
Slovakia v N.Ireland

06/09/2008 16:30 BST
  1.90 3.20 3.80 All Bets (18) 
Armenia v Turkey

06/09/2008 17:00 BST
  7.00 3.75 1.45 All Bets (19) 
Georgia (N) v Ireland (N)

06/09/2008 17:00 BST
  4.50 3.40 1.70 All Bets (18) 
Moldova v Latvia

06/09/2008 17:00 BST
  2.20 3.20 3.00 All Bets (19) 
Norway v Iceland

06/09/2008 18:00 BST
  1.40 4.20 7.00 All Bets (19) 
Ukraine v Belarus

06/09/2008 18:00 BST
  1.40 4.00 7.50 All Bets (20) 
Hungary v Denmark

06/09/2008 18:45 BST
  3.00 3.20 2.20 All Bets (20) 
Israel v Switzerland

06/09/2008 18:55 BST
  2.40 3.10 2.75 All Bets (19) 
Andorra v England

06/09/2008 19:00 BST
  67.00 11.00 1.01 All Bets (1) 
Cyprus v Italy

06/09/2008 19:00 BST
  10.00 5.50 1.222 All Bets (20) 
Malta v Portugal

06/09/2008 19:00 BST
  21.00 8.50 1.071 All Bets (1) 
Montenegro v Bulgaria

06/09/2008 19:00 BST
  4.20 3.25 1.80 All Bets (18) 
Romania v Lithuania

06/09/2008 19:00 BST
  1.25 5.00 10.00 All Bets (20) 
Croatia v Kazakhstan

06/09/2008 19:15 BST
  1.083 7.50 21.00 All Bets (1) 
Luxembourg v Greece

06/09/2008 19:15 BST
  19.00 8.00 1.083 All Bets (1) 
Serbia v Faroe Islands

06/09/2008 19:15 BST
  1.012 11.00 51.00 All Bets (1) 
Austria v France

06/09/2008 19:30 BST
  5.00 3.40 1.65 All Bets (19) 
Albania v Sweden

06/09/2008 19:45 BST
  6.00 3.60 1.533 All Bets (19) 
Belgium v Estonia

06/09/2008 19:45 BST
  1.222 5.25 11.00 All Bets (19) 
Liechtenstein v Germany

06/09/2008 19:45 BST
  51.00 10.00 1.02 All Bets (1) 
Spain v Bosnia-Herzegovina

06/09/2008 21:00 BST
  1.15 6.00 15.00 All Bets (20)


----------



## LiverpoolFan (Sep 3, 2008)

I put bets on Turkey and Moldova since i think they are possible the best bets.
There are some other bets I would do but I dont have enough funds.


----------

